# Obejrzyjcie te zdjęcia



## jrogala

I received an email from Poland I can not translate. It might be someone looking for a husband, LOL, or it might be someone wondering if I am a relative please help. It includes photos and states:

Obejrzyjcie te zdjecia i powiedzcie kto mógł je robic. Albo może pamiętacie Leszka Szczepanika? Kto to był ?


----------



## Virtuose

Take a look at these photos at tell me by whom they might be made. Do you remember Leszek Szczepanik? Who was it?


----------



## Thomas1

I am offering my translation:
Have a look at these pictures and tell me who might have been taking/taken them. Can you remember Leszek Szczepanik. Who was it?

Tom

PS: welcome to the forums, jrogala.


----------



## dn88

My, more literal, translation of the second sentence:

Albo może pamiętacie Leszka Szczepanika? - Or maybe you remember Leszek Szczepanik?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

When we're at translating literally, the first sentance would be:

_You'll look at the photos and tell who might have shot them._

I admit though, that it sounds a little bit strange in both Polish and English.


----------



## dn88

Piotr_WRF said:


> When we're at translating literally, the first sentance would be:
> 
> _You'll look at the photos and tell who might have shot them._
> 
> I admit though, that it sounds a little bit strange in both Polish and English.



Why "you'll look"?  It's not a literal translation unless you meant it to be either a statement or a rude order.


----------



## Thomas1

Piotr_WRF said:


> When we're at translating literally, the first sentance would be:
> 
> _You'll look at the photos and tell who might have shot them._
> 
> I admit though, that it sounds a little bit strange in both Polish and English.


What strange do you see in the Polish version?
The sentence as it stands looks very natural to me and likely to come out in the provided context.

Tom

EDIT: I am adding some corrections to it:
Obejrzyjcie te zdjęcia i powiedzcie kto mógł je robić. Albo może pamiętacie Leszka Szczepanika? Kto to był ?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

dn88 said:


> Why "you'll look"?  It's not a literal translation unless you meant it to be either a statement or a rude order.





Thomas1 said:


> What strange do you see in the Polish version?
> The sentence as it stands looks very natural to me and likely to come out in the provided context.



My fault. I read the sentence several times and always saw "obejrzycie" instead of "obejrzyjcie".


----------

